# Three Peaks Cyclo-Cross



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2014)

Well, it's that time of year again, when young (& old) mens thoughts turn to the hllls of North Yorkshire


http://3peakscyclocross.org.uk/



There's a nice little feature in the _*'Yorkshire Post'*_ magazine about it this morning, &. what's interesting me is the sentence that stated that Tim Gould (still 'Matlock CC'??) is having a go at it again, now he can ride as a Vet 50


For the younger readers amongst you, Gould won this race 5 consecutive times!!! ('84-'89), & was one of the first GB riders to really show the Americans how good we were at the then fledgling sport of MTB racing (having been World MTB 'Hill-Climb' champion)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Gould


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2014)

What do the womenfolk do while their men are getting mucky?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> What do the womenfolk do while their men are getting mucky?


Either, ride themselves, or perhaps, act as 'Pit-Crews', by leap-frogging the riders

Louise Robinson (daughter of Brian) has been a (5 times) winner in the past, as has Isla Rowntree, of; http://www.islabikes.co.uk/why/cycling_background.html

An old friend of our has won the Ladies race twice!! (Alison Garside; '93 & '94)


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2014)

Er, that was my point!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2014)




----------



## ayceejay (20 Sep 2014)

Thanks Richard it is true what they say about you Yorkshire folk hey - that looks tough - what kind of time do people do?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Sep 2014)

ayceejay said:


> Thanks Richard it is true what they say about you Yorkshire folk hey - that looks tough - what kind of time do people do?



Last year Rob Jebb won in 3.05, but the course record (Jebby) is 2.52 

2013 results here; http://results.sportident.co.uk/home/event.html?eventid=77361f64-b25c-4915-94f4-9f8a9b03bfd1

If you can get 'sub 4hours', you've done bloody well (especially if it's a wet day), as it can get _*grim*_ up there

http://www.grough.co.uk/magazine/2012/09/30/ninth-three-peaks-cyclo-cross-race-win-for-rob-jebb

And the puddles can cover the tracks...............


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2014)

Im gonna deposit myself on Simon Fell early doors (weather permitting) and take some pics.


----------



## ayceejay (20 Sep 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Im gonna deposit myself on Simon Fell early doors (weather permitting) and take some pics.


Show them here please dan. Call me old fashioned but I like the display of grit and courage that serves as an antidote to some other levels of the sport and inspires me or will the next time I am faced with less than ideal weather conditions or road surfaces.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Sep 2014)

ayceejay said:


> Show them here please dan. Call me old fashioned but I like the display of grit and courage that serves as an antidote to some other levels of the sport and inspires me or will the next time I am faced with less than ideal weather conditions or road surfaces.



will do. 

Didn't enter this year 'cos......Just cos. Maybe next year.


----------



## screenman (20 Sep 2014)

ColinJ said:


> What do the womenfolk do while their men are getting mucky?



My daughter in law is riding this year. My son did it in about 1992 when I serviced for him, that was enough to tell me not to do it.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Sep 2014)

screenman said:


> My daughter in law is riding this year. My son did it in about 1992 when I serviced for him, that was enough to tell me not to do it.


I admire anybody who does it, but that kind of thing is not for me!

I know a woman who rode it a few years ago.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There's a nice little feature in the _*'Yorkshire Post'*_ magazine about it this morning, &. what's interesting me is the sentence that stated that Tim Gould (still 'Matlock CC'??) is having a go at it again, now he can ride as a Vet 50


It's now online;

http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news/features/pedalling-the-peaks-1-6845818


----------



## oldroadman (21 Sep 2014)

Treat it as a challenge or an adventure race, it's a wonderful anachronism from days gone by. By modern standards a cyclo-cross it ain't, because they are about speed and handling over an hour. It's a bit hard though, and the fact that a fell runner who also rides has won a few tells you something. Quite the day out! Just getting round is an achievement, a heavy old test of physical and mental determination.


----------



## screenman (21 Sep 2014)

For those in their fifties on this forum who say they are slower due to age, well, they could have a look at John Dowell.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2014)

Rob Jebb wins again, with a time of _*2.59:25*_

Nick Craig, 2nd @ *3.02:27 *(takes 'Vet 40' title)

Tim Gould 13th @ *3.18:11 *('Vet 50' winnrer)

The highest placed friend of mine, from my days of CX (still see him at fell-races), was Phil Hinchcliffe; _*77th @ 3.40:22
*_
As I type, only the top-100 finishers are on display

*http://track.sportident.co.uk/compe...ourse_id=5F45C91F-7A1F-4531-81F5-0195EBC04EDC
*


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2014)

My daughter in law has just finished in 4.57 in her first attempt.


----------



## ayceejay (28 Sep 2014)

Impressive stuff. To keep going for almost five hours is heroic.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Sep 2014)

Conditions were perfect- cool and overcast, not much wind. I'll put some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Sep 2014)

Bloody good going by Tim. Didn't recognise him though. Was looking for the sideboards.


----------



## screenman (28 Sep 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Bloody good going by Tim. Didn't recognise him though. Was looking for the sideboards.



As you say awesome ride, there are a lot on this forum who call themselves old at his age.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Sep 2014)

As I said, perfect conditions......




Dog enjoyed it.




Here they come.




Rob Jebb jogging nonchalantly.



Nick Craig and some other dude.




That's where the slope really kicks in. 

Pain.





Manchester Wheelers' Mick Style.




Socks.




Dog getting bored.




Beard.


----------



## dan_bo (29 Sep 2014)

That slope again.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Sep 2014)

Bunch of jessies carying their bikes instead of riding them up that slight slope..


----------



## dan_bo (29 Sep 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Bunch of jessies carying their bikes instead of riding them up that slight slope..



Neil Orrell was telling me he once witnessed Nick Craig riding up the 1st steep bit (Third pic you can just about make it out)

It's very steep. And the drag from the main road to teh start of the climb proper serves only to soften you up. 


The main bit is so steep that even when you know what's coming you still can't get your head around what you're doing carrying a bike up it. It's like climbing a blancmanche ladder.


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Sep 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Neil Orrell was telling me he once witnessed Nick Craig riding up the 1st steep bit (Third pic you can just about make it out)
> 
> It's very steep. And the drag from the main road to teh start of the climb proper serves only to soften you up.
> 
> ...


It does look a touch bonkers!


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Sep 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Pain.
> View attachment 57707
> 
> Manchester Wheelers' Mick Style.



4th in age group, 51st overall.... youngest looking 50 year old I've ever seen! I thought he was in his 30's!


----------



## dan_bo (29 Sep 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> 4th in age group, 51st overall.... youngest looking 50 year old I've ever seen! I thought he was in his 30's!



He did a 4 last year with his camelback on......


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Sep 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Bloody good going by Tim. Didn't recognise him though. Was looking for the sideboards.


Not sure why he'd be carrying one of those around??

He's got some stubble nowadays though


This is on the 'CW' website;
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...returns-racing-three-peaks-cyclo-cross-137513


This is Tim, taken from the gallery lined here;
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/three-peaks-cyclo-cross-2014-gallery-138217


----------



## dan_bo (29 Sep 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not sure why he'd be carrying one of those around??
> 
> He's got some stubble nowadays though
> 
> ...



No crosstops either-hardcore!


----------



## Venod (29 Sep 2014)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Sep 2014)

*Lots* of photos on the official race website now

http://3peakscyclocross.org.uk/photo-gallery/


----------



## andrew_s (28 Sep 2015)

I see that someone other than Rob Jebb or Nick Craig won this year, for the first time in 16 years
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/latest-news/paul-oldham-wins-three-peaks-cyclo-cross-193252


----------



## Strathlubnaig (28 Sep 2015)

dan_bo said:


> View attachment 57701
> 
> As I said, perfect conditions......
> View attachment 57702
> ...


Hard core CX lad from Velo Club Moulin, Pitlochry Perthshire.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Sep 2015)

A friend of mine, from my former CX days (who I still see, but at fell-races) was 58th;
Phil Hinchcliffe (Holmfirth CC) - his 27th consecutive ride!!!


----------



## dan_bo (28 Sep 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Hard core CX lad from Velo Club Moulin, Pitlochry Perthshire.


You need beards up there innit.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Sep 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A friend of mine, from my former CX days (who I still see, but at fell-races) was 58th;
> Phil Hinchcliffe (Holmfirth CC) - his 27th consecutive ride!!!


I couldn't find a bookies that was covering the 3pcx. Wanted to put a tenner on Tim Gould for top six.



He came in fifth.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Sep 2015)

dan_bo said:


> I couldn't find a bookies that was covering the 3pcx. Wanted to put a tenner on Tim Gould for top six.
> 
> He came in fifth.



I must admit, I've not seen the full results yet, but that's a damned good performance from Tim (again!)

I know of Phils position, from FaceBook


----------



## Monsieur Remings (21 Nov 2015)

dan_bo said:


> View attachment 57713
> 
> That slope again.



Is this your photo? It's awesome. I'd planned to do this event in 2016 but this is inspiring.

Love it.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Nov 2015)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Is this your photo? It's awesome. I'd planned to do this event in 2016 but this is inspiring.
> 
> Love it.


Yeah that's my photo. Was spectating. 



You wouldn't believe how out of breath you get.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Aug 2016)

Put myself forward for marshalling this year with a view to getting back in for next year.


----------



## dan_bo (8 Sep 2016)

dan_bo said:


> Put myself forward for marshalling this year with a view to getting back in for next year.


And that's me marshalling the cold cotes exit. Anyone needs a bottle passing up let me know.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Sep 2016)

Good article covering the race and in particular the mingin 2013 edition.

http://cyclingtips.com/2013/09/3-peaks-the-hardest-cyclocross-race-in-the-world/


----------



## Christopher Dale (24 Sep 2016)

This seems to be the race to do for all CX enthusiasts


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2016)

Christopher Dale said:


> This seems to be the race to do for all CX enthusiasts


Yes, but it is 36 miles, not an hours race around parkland/woods


----------



## Christopher Dale (24 Sep 2016)

Ah yeah true, must be an amazing experience


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2016)

Christopher Dale said:


> Ah yeah true, must be an amazing experience


 I know riders who have ridden it 25 (or so times) & some of them say "Never Again!, but they do
Every year

I've not looked at the start-sheets, but wonder if Tim Gould's having another go
Some of the younger members won't remember him (with Dave Baker, Fred Salmon & Nicky Craig, at Ace Racing Team. then Peugeot)


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2016)

My Son did it when he was about 18 which was 1992, his wife did it in 2014 at 41


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I know riders who have ridden it 25 (or so times) & some of them say "Never Again!, but they do
> Every year


Just seen elsewhere that my friend, Phil has ridden 27 events

He was *41st/537 @ 3.34:15*
_ 1st = Paul Oldham @ 2.58:30
2nd = Rob Jebb @ 2.59:06_
*


*



Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've not looked at the start-sheets, but wonder if Tim Gould's having another go
> Some of the younger members won't remember him (with Dave Baker, Fred Salmon & Nicky Craig, at Ace Racing Team. then Peugeot)


Can't see Tim in the results


----------



## dan_bo (19 Oct 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just seen elsewhere that my friend, Phil has ridden 27 events
> 
> He was *41st/537 @ 3.34:15*
> _ 1st = Paul Oldham @ 2.58:30
> ...




Tim had a year off. Fred Salmon was on though!


----------



## LauraTri (17 Dec 2016)

ColinJ said:


> What do the womenfolk do while their men are getting mucky?



Join in!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Dec 2016)

LauraTri said:


> Join in!


That's what I was getting at. I know a couple of women who have taken part in the event. It is too hard for me though!


----------

